# Give me your wisdom



## BabyGirl96 (Jun 13, 2017)

So here is the deal, Im starting as an uber driver in thirty days. What should I buy for my car, have in my car before starting? Also will having baby sun screens on the widows, be an no-no? Any tips or tricks to boost ratings? Any thing I should or shouldn't wear? (I saw a video on dressing professional?) Are rubber mats an good investment? What are thoughts on dash cams? Smoking? And weapons?



Give me your wisdom, I want to be prepared


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Buy a phone holder, a charger for your phone (as well as one for the other platform, if you want to be nice), and an aux cord for your phone.

No idea about the baby sun screens, but I would imagine some pax will down rate you for it. Obviously you are Ubering in part to provide for a little one...God bless you.

To keep ratings high: be an expert navigator, keep you car clean (interior and exterior), don't be stinky, and dress somewhat professionally. I say somewhat because you're a cute female and you don't want to dress so attractively that make pax hit on you (which they will anyway). Also be friendly and polite but know when the pax does or doesn't want to chat. I have been down rated many times for running my mouth and saying something that rubbed someone the wrong way.

No idea about the rubber mats in the south. Here in the frozen tundra they are a good investment to help mitigate the snow, salt, glop, etc.

Everyone here will tell you to get a dash cam, especially since you're a female. Personally I don't have one; I just use a sound recorder to protect myself against false allegations.

I don't smoke but I see a lot of other drivers smoking in the airport cell phone lot. It's better to smoke outside of your car than to stink it up, if you smoke.

Weapons are tricky. Uber says they MAY deactivate you of you carry a weapon since it is a violation of the TOS. However if you can conceal it until go-time, that's probably OK since what good is Ubering if you can't defend yourself?

And of course Grand will check in with his beginner's advice link (at the top of this forum?).


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi BabyGirl96. Focus on value-for-the-money.

Unless you plan on catering exclusively to middle class or wealthy neighborhoods (and avoiding busy downtown areas, _i.e_., deadheading back to your target neighborhood after dropping off downtown), you'll run the risk of becoming very disappointed after buying an expensive car and dressing it up fancy, only to have entitled and ungrateful pax (passengers) treating you like you're a cabbie.

If you spend some time reading past posts here on UP (Uberpeople), you may see what I'm referring to.

Are planning on doing this very part-time or like 3/4 time?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BabyGirl96 said:


> So here is the deal, Im starting as an uber driver in thirty days. What should I buy for my car, have in my car before starting? Also will having baby sun screens on the widows, be an no-no? Any tips or tricks to boost ratings? Any thing I should or shouldn't wear? (I saw a video on dressing professional?) Are rubber mats an good investment? What are thoughts on dash cams? Smoking? And weapons?
> 
> Give me your wisdom, I want to be prepared


Smoking weapons are always good.
Dont put weapon down until you See them give 5 stars!


----------



## BabyGirl96 (Jun 13, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Buy a phone holder, a charger for your phone (as well as one for the other platform, if you want to be nice), and an aux cord for your phone.
> 
> No idea about the baby sun screens, but I would imagine some pax will down rate you for it. Obviously you are Ubering in part to provide for a little one...God bless you.
> 
> ...


I don't have snow, but I do have clay and sand. I don't smoke but I do vape (unsure if that matters) by the way I like your profile pic, fellow Mazda owner here.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

Get the oldest Honda Civic uber allows in your area for as cheap as you can.

Anything else is giving money away


----------



## BabyGirl96 (Jun 13, 2017)

circle1 said:


> Hi BabyGirl96. Focus on value-for-the-money.
> 
> Unless you plan on catering exclusively to middle class or wealthy neighborhoods (and avoiding busy downtown areas, _i.e_., deadheading back to your target neighborhood after dropping off downtown), you'll run the risk of becoming very disappointed after buying an expensive car and dressing it up fancy, only to have entitled and ungrateful pax (passengers) treating you like you're a cabbie.
> 
> ...


I was thinking of the first few Pax in the mornings, but mostly evening runs on the weekends. Depending on how it goes maybe 4 or 5 xs a week


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

BabyGirl96 said:


> I was thinking of the first few Pax in the mornings, but mostly evening runs on the weekends. Depending on how it goes maybe 4 or 5 xs a week


Ok, that being the case, you probably won't get burned-out anytime soon. The advice that MadTown gave about a dashcam is very good advice. When dealing with the public you're exposing yourself to different kinds of risks (very few insurance companies will sell a policy to TNC contractors because of the risks). Please protect yourself.


----------



## BabyGirl96 (Jun 13, 2017)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

BabyGirl96 said:


> So here is the deal, Im starting as an uber driver in thirty days. What should I buy for my car, have in my car before starting? Also will having baby sun screens on the widows, be an no-no? Any tips or tricks to boost ratings? Any thing I should or shouldn't wear? (I saw a video on dressing professional?) Are rubber mats an good investment? What are thoughts on dash cams? Smoking? And weapons?
> 
> Give me your wisdom, I want to be prepared


Hello and welcome to the forum! I'm going to apologize in advance for the length of this post, but hopefully, you'll find this information to be useful.

The first thing you should know is that because Uber/Lyft isn't regulated everywhere, you should research your local laws regarding this. Even though it's generally accepted in most places, being ticketed and or towed for operating an unlicensed livery vehicle is a very real possibility.

The second thing you should know is that Uber lies. Don't trust them. Their communications are written in a way to be confusing.

• Don't even think about driving until you're properly insured. Your personal insurance company may drop you if they learn you're driving for Uber. Read your policy carefully to see if there are any restrictions regarding ridesharing. The Uber contingent liability policy has a $1000 deductible before (and/or if) they cover your medical claim or your property claim in the event you are involved in an at-fault accident.

• Start a written log that includes date, start mileage, stop mileage, total miles driven (or use an app like MileIQ or Stride Drive). It's vital for taxes, and everyone should understand their tax liability. What Uber gives you won't include all your miles driven, so you can only deduct a fraction of what you're entitled to deduct. •

• Dual channel dashcam. Don't ask why. Just get one and install it.

• If you drive the late night bar crowd, make sure you have barf bags. If someone pukes and/or loses control of bodily functions, take plenty of pictures, upload them to Uber, and INSIST on a proper cleaning fee.

• Use the rider app to scan the locations of other drivers. Try to be where they aren't. If the updated rider app does't allow you to see them, use m.uber.com.

• You can't be fired for accepting tips. If someone offers you a tip, take it and say thank you. If you turn down a tip you're screwing it up for other drivers because you're reinforcing the false idea that Uber drivers can't take tips.

• Never EVER chase the surge! It will vanish by the time you get there. It's best to keep your app off until you see the area you're in start to surge. For best results, once it hits 2.0 or higher, then you can go online.

• Never pick up a pax with a rating lower than 4.7.

• Never respond to a ping more than 10 minutes away. (Yes, it might be a decent fare, but the •odds are against you.)

• If you're traveling, never respond to a ping behind you.

• When you arrive at pickup location and pax is not present, DO NOT call or text the pax (unless you drive Lyft, then at least one attempt at contact must be made). Start a stop watch and cancel at 5:01 and move on. A pax who lacks the basic courtesy of being ready when you arrive is likely not a pax you want in your car in the first place. After all, the pax called YOU.

• For the love of God, NEVER hand out gum, candy, mints, water, etc. to your passengers. There is no upside, it costs you money, and it creates more mess for you to clean up.

• If a pax leaves something behind in your car. DO NOT make the effort to return it (unless you want to drop it off at the nearest police station or Uber office). If you follow Uber's rules it'll actually cost you money and time to return it. If the pax needs it back, he/she will track you down through Uber. To protect yourself from false accusations of theft, make sure you get a receipt for any lost item you drop off. It doesn't matter what the item is - wallet, phone, eyeglasses, event tickets, clothing, jewelry, etc. Of course, the easiest thing to do is check your back seat after dropping off each pax.

• ABC - Always Be Compensated. You're an independent contractor. Don't do anything without being paid.

• Dress clean, comfortable, and presentable. Good grooming habits are strongly encouraged.

• Be aware of your surroundings at all times. Safety comes before everything else. If you drive every day, you are exposed to the unknown.

• Always double check that you have the right passenger. Either ask them their name, or have them confirm your name. Do not ask "Are you Joe, Mike, Lisa, etc."

• Void or cancel the trip if the account holder doesn't sent you an authorization in writing by text from their authorized cell to do a ride for another person(s) that is not the account holder.

• Never take more passengers than you have available seat belts. If they insist, recommend they either request a second X or order an XL

• On a similar note, NEVER take a small child without a car seat, even on a short trip. The risk is too great. Also, never drive underage riders (less than 18). This is Uber policy, although as is typical of them, they don't make this clear.

• With Uber Pool after a 2 minute wait, cancel with no changes to destination. Since they ordered it, this is not your problem. They want a change, they'll have to re-order a ride

• Obey all traffic laws. - Speed limits are a must. Sometimes, on highways, you have to go with the traffic flow to stay safe. Keep a distance from the car ahead of you to give yourself a chance to survive, no matter what happens.

• Don't drop off or pick up by police or taxi stands.

• Know your operational costs, and make sure you have enough money set aside for regular as well as unexpected maintenance. Try to keep your dead miles to a minimum to keep these costs down.

• WetherTech or Husky floormats are highly recommended. The ones that come with your car can't handle all the wear and tear of full time driving. Seat covers are encouraged for the same reasons.

• Find a car wash with a subscription service and use it

• Use the best synthetic oil you can afford along with high mileage filter. You can easily go 10,000 miles between changes.

• Remember you are driving in one day what most take a week to drive. Keep an eye on your fluids, air pressure, look for leaks, AAA plus subscription with the 100 mile coverage is recommended in case you're far from home.

• You can't be deactivated for acceptance rate but can be deactivated for high cancellation rate.

• Be wary of Uber promotions and always read the FINE PRINT! If in doubt ask the forum.

• Never(never!) use you hands to hold your phone.

Here are some guidelines for cancelling:
1) if they have a low rating (say under 4.5) hold them to that five minutes.
2) if the rider contacts you, you can be more flexible, but don't give them more than 10 minutes unless you KNOW it's a ride that's worthwhile.
3) if you cancel on someone, don't accept the request of they send out another ping, let it go to someone else. Otherwise you may expose your rating.
4) Cancelling a surge ride: this is dangerous. You don't want to wait too long to cancel on a surge because you might miss on the rest of the surge. But you also don't want to lose the surge ride you're locked in to. If a surge is over 2x and they do not contact you, they have a max of seven minutes. If they do contact you, be more flexible.

Child Seats:

Many states have laws regarding child seats. Make sure you know your state's regulations. If you are ticketed, this is a ticket that YOU will be responsible for and will probably have some major questions asked of you from your insurance company.

There are many parents who will attempt to ride with a child under the age of five, some of them even with infants. This is completely unacceptable.

Some common excuses:
1) "another uber driver let me do it." Doesn't matter. That other driver is not me, and I don't want kids unsecured in the car.
2) "I could do it in a taxi" although this is allowable in a taxi, an Uber is not a taxi, and there are different rules and laws that affect us.
3) "we are only going a short distance." So you want to make me liable and put your kid's safety at risk for less than $10? GTFO.

You cancel on the passenger with the reason of "other". If you drove more than five minutes to pickup and DID NOT get a cancellation fee, email the uber office to get one, explaining they had an child with no car seat.

IF A PARENT DOES HAVE A SEAT: they are the ones who should install it. You can show them where to anchors are on your car, but they install. If they have an issue with this, cancel. It's pure liability. Hopefully, if the parent is thoughtful enough to have a seat, they are thoughtful enough to install it on their own.

Also be cognizant of different car seats, and how a "booster" for older kids differs Than a standard car seat for kids under 5.

Keep in mind that there is no substitute for experience. There are going to be things you'll only learn by doing. Anyone with additional tips and advice is encouraged to contribute to this thread.

If you need an answer to something that's not covered here, use the search function (upper right hand corner) of this forum to find it.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Save all your receipts for taxes.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

BabyGirl96 said:


> Give me your wisdom, I want to be prepared


My advice is do not do Uber, you are better off working anywhere else.

But hey, you'll see what I mean in a few months of doing it.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

senorCRV said:


> Get the oldest Honda Civic uber allows in your area for as cheap as you can.
> 
> Anything else is giving money away


Exactly, When i was rideshare driving i paid cash for a 2008 prius, I still have the car and it runs great, That's the only way to half way make a profit these days driving for uber or lyft.



Jesusdrivesuber said:


> My advice is do not do Uber, you are better off working anywhere else.
> 
> But hey, you'll see what I mean in a few months of doing it.


Exactly, I would check out other options, There are other delivery apps that pay and tips is recommended.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

BabyGirl96 said:


> So here is the deal, Im starting as an uber driver in thirty days. What should I buy for my car, have in my car before starting? Also will having baby sun screens on the widows, be an no-no? Any tips or tricks to boost ratings? Any thing I should or shouldn't wear? (I saw a video on dressing professional?) Are rubber mats an good investment? What are thoughts on dash cams? Smoking? And weapons?
> 
> Give me your wisdom, I want to be prepared


Two words: Barf bags.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Dont try to over prepare. No matter how much you read here, you'll figure most things out by just getting out there and driving.
Then when you do have a question, that's what this forum is for. But most things will just fall into place.


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

I have to agree with a couple of the other posters. Two things you should have before driving are rideshare gap insurance so you are covered during all phases, and a dual channel dash cam which you can record forward for driving and cabin area for any crazy ass pax. Make sure you know the recording laws for the state you are driving as laws vary by state.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Learn the area you'll be driving in. Learn it as well as you know the inside of your home.

Learn the shortcuts to places, the little side roads that you can take to get you where you need to be quicker. GPS is going to take you on what it thinks is the shortest route, but the shortest route isn't always the most practical.

Learn what streets are closed due to construction, or under repair. 

Learn what events are happening in your area - concerts, sporting events, conferences, etc. Learn what restaurants are open late-night (assuming you drive the night shift). Learn some good places to eat - who has the best seafood, the best Italian, the best steaks, the best Mexican. Learn where the nice, upscale bars are. Learn where the hole-in-the-wall dive bars are. Learn which strip clubs are which - the upscale club versus the raunchy, down-and-dirty club.

Not only learn the apartment complexes by name, but also try to learn their overall layout - how to find building #5 without driving around the complex for ten minutes.

And most importantly...

Trust your gut instincts. If something makes you feel uncomfortable, if you have a bad feeling about something, someone, or some neighborhood - don't do it.


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

I would add removable car seat covers.


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

Lots of fabulous advice here.
Mine would be don't drive at night for any reason period.
Have pepper gel or foam and be prepared to actually use it. Self defense classes if you haven't already.
And be nice and have fun, driver can often set the tone.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

One more piece of hard-learned wisdom I feel I should pass on...

Never feed your dog the .99 sausage, egg, and cheese breakfast burritos from McDonald's. It will give them gas, and when they fart the aroma would knock a rat off a garbage barge.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm taking a wild guess based on username but aren't you a 21 year old girl.

Ever been sexually harassed & groped by some random stranger in your car? 

Cause that's definitely going to happen. I'm a guy & I've had to deal with that before.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

KellyC said:


> Two words: Barf bags.


After the first "incident" I changed to "Barf Bucket". Aparently the bag was difficilt to open and she wanted to barf out window. If only the window wouldve been open...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

REDSEA said:


> After the first "incident" I changed to "Barf Bucket". Aparently the bag was difficilt to open and she wanted to barf out window. If only the window wouldve been open...


that's what you get for locking the windows.



dirtylee said:


> Ever been sexually harassed & groped by some random stranger in your car?
> 
> I'm a guy & I've had to deal with that before.


LUCKY!


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> that's what you get for locking the windows.


No locked windows here just stupid pax. But now I roll down windows for them at the first sign of someone turning green.


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> One more piece of hard-learned wisdom I feel I should pass on...
> 
> Never feed your dog the .99 sausage, egg, and cheese breakfast burritos from McDonald's. It will give them gas, and when they fart the aroma would knock a rat off a garbage barge.


I wouldn't even consider feeding McDonald's to my dog, that stuff is so toxic, it amazes me that humans will still eat it, and they're the ones that have the choice.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

BabyGirl96 said:


> So here is the deal, Im starting as an uber driver in thirty days. What should I buy for my car, have in my car before starting?


Cords for both android and iphones. Aux chord, well, I don't get requests for these, driving days.


> Also will having baby sun screens on the widows, be an no-no?


Don't know.


> Any tips or tricks to boost ratings?


It might sink low at first, since you don't have the benefit of high numbers for more accurate averages, and if one guy gives you a low rating, it affects your rating at first more drastically than when you hit the magic number of 500 trips. So, don't panic if it is low at first. It will float upward rather quickly, or it should. To keep ratings high, just say hi to people, be a nice person ( like we know you are ) , help women and elderly with luggage if they have any, etc. if people want you to make an unscheduled stop, I explain to them that because of call stacking, we can no longer do this ( Uber gives a new ride request near the destination before trip is over ).



> Any thing I should or shouldn't wear? (I saw a video on dressing professional?)


Casual wear is fine. You don't have to look "professional" , that's for uberSelect, SUV/Black, etc.


> Are rubber mats an good investment?


Darn good idea.


> What are thoughts on dash cams? Smoking? And weapons?


Dash cams a great idea, but don't go cheap, get a good one. No smoking. Weapons? That's your call. I don't have weapons.


> Give me your wisdom, I want to be prepared


Get a real job, as soon as possible, Uber will trash your car in no time.

I've read some of the other suggestions, and to me, some read like micromanaging, a bit over the top, for example, one guy writes " don't pick up anyone with a rating less than 4.7" well, I do all the time, to absolutely no consequence. As for Pool rides, do a few to know what they are, how to handle them, they are a bit tricky, at first. But, I reject them when it is busy since they are not as profitable as an X ride, you'll figure this out soon enough. I work the airport, and if Iwere a woman, I definitely would work the airport ( less riff raff ), exclusively. But, whether or not the airport is profitable depends on the airport, the city, etc. I don't mind riders sitting in the front seat, but I understand that most women would not want a male passenger in the front seat, so think about that one. If someone is very young, without an adult, card them, they must be at least 18, or no go. You'll be deactivated if you get in a fender bender, and they find out none of the riders were over 18. Also, I don't allow anyone with drinks in their hands to enter the car, period. Only bottled water is allowed. Trust me on this, don't do it, they might have alcohol and it's not worth getting and open container citation. Don't let people push you around, such as request that you make an illegal U turn, etc. Don't worry about your rating, it will go up. That's all I can think of, for now, I might add to this later.

Okay, this is important. Many insurers don't allow Uber, make sure your insurance company accepts Uber drivers. There are only a few, such as State Farm. You'll probably pay more than you otherwise would have. Also, get extra insurance ( gap ) for the $1000 deductible that Uber has, you can get it to $500 with gap insurance.

Saturday nights are very profitable, but after midnight is when kids get real drunk, and that's when they are more likely to puke. I don't drive nights, it's a drag. On the other hand, better traffic, and longer rides ( on friday and saturday nights ).

I, personally, ignore concerts ( because of traffic ).

I never chase the heat map, it's a losing battle ( they'll fade by the time you arrive, almost every time ). If you land in one, fine, but don't chase them.

Ubers says to, but I don't offer water, mints, or anything like that, and they never ask for them, anyway. Believe me, it won't help your ratings, and it will cost you money.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum! I'm going to apologize in advance for the length of this post, but hopefully, you'll find this information to be useful.
> 
> The first thing you should know is that because Uber/Lyft isn't regulated everywhere, you should research your local laws regarding this. Even though it's generally accepted in most places, being ticketed and or towed for operating an unlicensed livery vehicle is a very real possibility.
> 
> ...


This is the greatest post on this entire website. Seriously, this is very good advice.

I can offer some youtube stuff that I've been putting out for new drivers.
Particularly the "Driver Don'ts" videos. Here's the first one, you can skip to 1:20 to dodge my rambling intro


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

If you pickup or drop at any big city airport, get to know all roads in and around it, plus bus terminals.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum! I'm going to apologize in advance for the length of this post, but hopefully, you'll find this information to be useful.
> 
> The first thing you should know is that because Uber/Lyft isn't regulated everywhere, you should research your local laws regarding this. Even though it's generally accepted in most places, being ticketed and or towed for operating an unlicensed livery vehicle is a very real possibility.
> 
> ...


This post should be anchored/featured/linked . . .


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

circle1 said:


> This post should be anchored/featured/linked . . .


The 4.7 threshold is silly, but I agree with everything else.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

El Cemento said:


> The 4.7 threshold is silly, but I agree with everything else.


I think for a newbie it's a good threshold to start with. As you learn your market you can adjust accordingly.

e.g.
Last night I got a 4.6 ping that I accepted because I thought it was coming from a particular club. Then I realized it was the club across the street and canceled. Reason being, I know the risk/reward associated with the kinds of people that come out of each of those clubs.
A 4.6 from the 1st club would likely be a long trip despite being annoying. A 4.6 from the 2nd club would likely be a drunk local who demands we stop at mcdonalds or taco bell.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

BabyGirl96 said:


> So here is the deal, Im starting as an uber driver in thirty days. What should I buy for my car, have in my car before starting? Also will having baby sun screens on the widows, be an no-no? Any tips or tricks to boost ratings? Any thing I should or shouldn't wear? (I saw a video on dressing professional?) Are rubber mats an good investment? What are thoughts on dash cams? Smoking? And weapons?
> 
> Give me your wisdom, I want to be prepared


I smoke, but never in my car and never around pax.
I do not carry any personal items that can't fit into my center console or glove box
I do carry microfiber rags, windex, biokleen for carpets, new car scented spray, and throw-up bags neatly contained in a small zippered bag 
I use clear plastic mats, $14 for set of 4 at Walmart
Buy a dashcam if you can afford it
I carry mace and a knife
I carry both android and iphone USB phone chargers
I have welcome sign that mentions 5-star ratings, does not mention tipping
I only mention tipping if asked
I stock my car with water n' snacks, but this does not work in all markets, or so I'm told
I would stay away from wearing daisy duke shorts


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> I'm taking a wild guess based on username but aren't you a 21 year old girl.
> 
> Ever been sexually harassed & groped by some random stranger in your car?
> 
> Cause that's definitely going to happen. I'm a guy & I've had to deal with that before.


Geez, ...why say it like that? Oh, I just noticed your name is dirtylee. Stop scaring the children lol.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

El Cemento said:


> The 4.7 threshold is silly, but I agree with everything else.


For someone who's never driven professionally before, IMHO, this is a good cutoff. As we gain more experience and better learn how to assess people and situations, obviously we can choose to accept lower. I've taken pax as low as 3.5 without regret because I accurately gauged them before accepting the trip.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> Geez, ...why say it like that? Oh, I just noticed your name is dirtylee. Stop scaring the children lol.


As my gran pappy used to say: "scared kids = safe kids"


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> For someone who's never driven professionally before, IMHO, this is a good cutoff. As we gain more experience and better learn how to assess people and situations, obviously we can choose to accept lower. I've taken pax as low as 3.5 without regret because I accurately gauged them before accepting the trip.


You make a very good point. I've driven commercially for years, so def have built in radar for problem pax. Honestly, one of the reasons I don't trust and thus largely ignore the rating scale is because I rate almost everybody at 5 no matter what. Except the dude that puked in my car, and I regret rating him down, it was my first week. Who's got time to sit around and go back after the fact and re-rate everybody? Not I, that's for sure.
3.5? Does Uber really never get rid of the trouble ones?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

She's probably given up already.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> Ubers says to, but I don't offer water, mints, or anything like that, and they never ask for them, anyway. Believe me, it won't help your ratings, and it will cost you money.


Plus, I have enough work as it is keeping the interior clean. Why would I want to spend my money on candy and water for the pax just so I can clean up empty water bottles and candy wrappers?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

BabyGirl96 said:


> So here is the deal, Im starting as an uber driver in thirty days. What should I buy for my car, have in my car before starting? Also will having baby sun screens on the widows, be an no-no? Any tips or tricks to boost ratings? Any thing I should or shouldn't wear? (I saw a video on dressing professional?) Are rubber mats an good investment? What are thoughts on dash cams? Smoking? And weapons?
> 
> Give me your wisdom, I want to be prepared


Have:

Phone mount
Gel pepper spray
Taser
Dashcam with interior-facing camera (a MUST have!), and a sign indicating the active use of audio and video recording

Screenshot:

Incoming ping before accepting/declining
After accepting ping, screenshot new screen showing address
Then hit that icon at the upper left corner for the pax info, and get that too. After doing these three, go to pick-up.
At Pick-up location:
Ask the rider for their name to confirm you have the correct pax. NEVER ask, "Are you [John/Jane]."
After pax gets in your car, make sure they buckle up, and as they do, start trip and confirm destination address

If during the trip, the pax wants to make an intermediate stop, EVEN IF IT'S ALONG THE SAME ROUTE, ask them to UPDATE the destination in THEIR APP. Then, hit the STOP NEW REQUESTS button in the pax info screen. NEVER update the destination in YOUR (driver) app. NEVER. When you arrive at the intermediate destination, make a screenshot that you have arrived. Then have the pax update their app with the final destination.

NEVER:

Pick-up/drop-off in unsafe or illegal areas. ie. red curbs, no stopping zones, bus stops, taxi zones, etc. Common sense. You have your driver's license, so follow the rules.
Speed to pick-up or drop-off. NEVER! If pax is in a hurry, it's their problem, not yours.
Depending on the DMV laws in your state, never allow open alcoholic containers in your vehicle. Tell pax to either chug it, dump it, or cancel the ride request. Then REPORT it to Uber.
You'll learn more as you go.


----------



## Kevin4163 (May 22, 2016)

Make sure you have adequate rideshare insurance before your first trip.

Know the rules for your local airport(s) and familiarize yourself with the pickup and dropoff locations for arriving and departing flights. This is where rideshare drivers tend to be targeted by local authorities for some quick and easy revenue in a lot of cities.

Managing your rating is important until you get a few hundred rated rides under your belt. Stick to the suburbs for higher ratings at first. Pickups are a lot easier there because you're typically just pulling up to a driveway. A lot of the bad ratings come from passengers that don't know how to properly mark their desired pickup location and blame the driver for not being able to find them. If a pax calls or texts asking if you're lost or what's taking you so long, just cancel. You will almost certainly get a bad rating if you pick them up.


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

Kevin4163 said:


> If a pax calls or texts asking if you're lost or what's taking you so long, just cancel. You will almost certainly get a bad rating if you pick them up.


Bullseye! Every single time I have had a problem with the passenger, or had a problem with a rating, it was either somebody who had placed the pin wrong, or somebody who had no plan of being to the pin on time. Without fail. Whenever I get a call after a ping, and the person's confused or upset, it's always trouble. And it's usually alcohol. Cancel, cancel, cancel. Don't let somebody else's bad day spoil your good one!


----------



## CenCal559 (Jun 2, 2017)

BabyGirl96 said:


> So here is the deal, Im starting as an uber driver in thirty days. What should I buy for my car, have in my car before starting? Also will having baby sun screens on the widows, be an no-no? Any tips or tricks to boost ratings? Any thing I should or shouldn't wear? (I saw a video on dressing professional?) Are rubber mats an good investment? What are thoughts on dash cams? Smoking? And weapons?
> 
> Give me your wisdom, I want to be prepared


Keep in mind, these people do not care about your car, good people, but they do not care about your car, especially the younger. Slamming doors, spilling, getting carpets dirty...get dark upholstery, keep your car cleaned, and buy a good used car, low miles. You will pack on the miles. The only things I provide for my riders are barf bags, phone chords for both IOS and Android. I keep tissues in the car. For bad breath, I offer gum, not for them, but for me!



senorCRV said:


> Get the oldest Honda Civic uber allows in your area for as cheap as you can.
> 
> Anything else is giving money away


If you buy oldest, you could be outdated in no time, get something maybe 4-6 years old. Uber will quit you if car gets outdated too fast. Keep it in great looking condition.


----------



## CenCal559 (Jun 2, 2017)

BabyGirl96 said:


> So here is the deal, Im starting as an uber driver in thirty days. What should I buy for my car, have in my car before starting? Also will having baby sun screens on the widows, be an no-no? Any tips or tricks to boost ratings? Any thing I should or shouldn't wear? (I saw a video on dressing professional?) Are rubber mats an good investment? What are thoughts on dash cams? Smoking? And weapons?
> 
> Give me your wisdom, I want to be prepared


Make sure your personal phone charger is a quick charge. Leave it plugged in while driving and have it near air conditioner to keep cool. My phone is always at 100% charged.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

getoutofmycar said:


> Prepare to be man handled by a bunch of drunken fools
> 
> If that pic is you and you are 21, your future as a cab driver looks pretty scary
> 
> ...


What a "Richard"


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum! I'm going to apologize in advance for the length of this post, but hopefully, you'll find this information to be useful.
> 
> The first thing you should know is that because Uber/Lyft isn't regulated everywhere, you should research your local laws regarding this. Even though it's generally accepted in most places, being ticketed and or towed for operating an unlicensed livery vehicle is a very real possibility.
> 
> ...


^^^^^^ This. 5 Stars.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

getoutofmycar said:


> Prepare to be man handled by a bunch of drunken fools
> 
> If that pic is you and you are 21, your future as a cab driver looks pretty scary
> 
> ...


Wanna hear something messed up?

Some of the criminal ants {#BG checks on stolen identities don't need fingerprints} would spot her, ping her pretending to be a pax & pick at least 1 (assualt,kidnap, murder, robbery)


----------



## BabyGirl96 (Jun 13, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> I'm taking a wild guess based on username but aren't you a 21 year old girl.
> 
> Ever been sexually harassed & groped by some random stranger in your car?
> 
> Cause that's definitely going to happen. I'm a guy & I've had to deal with that before.


Yes, 21 as of tomorrow



dirtylee said:


> She's probably given up already.


Never



Spotscat said:


> Plus, I have enough work as it is keeping the interior clean. Why would I want to spend my money on candy and water for the pax just so I can clean up empty water bottles and candy wrappers?


Makes sense



getoutofmycar said:


> Prepare to be man handled by a bunch of drunken fools
> 
> If that pic is you and you are 21, your future as a cab driver looks pretty scary
> 
> ...


Scary? What about morning rides only? And I don't go out at night?


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

BabyGirl96 said:


> So here is the deal, Im starting as an uber driver in thirty days. What should I buy for my car, have in my car before starting? Also will having baby sun screens on the widows, be an no-no? Any tips or tricks to boost ratings? Any thing I should or shouldn't wear? (I saw a video on dressing professional?) Are rubber mats an good investment? What are thoughts on dash cams? Smoking? And weapons?
> 
> Give me your wisdom, I want to be prepared


PS: Give it sometime before straining your pocketbook by purchasing 'rideshare' accessories, rideshare gap insurance, and state business license, just to name a few...before spending any money on such items as bottled water, mints, snacks, etc., be sure this is something you'd like to do.

Make no mistake, this is a tough job, which entails much more than merely transporting a pax from point A to point B. Many drivers dropout in 1-2 weeks of joining Uber/Lyft.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

BabyGirl96 said:


> So here is the deal, Im starting as an uber driver in thirty days. What should I buy for my car, have in my car before starting? Also will having baby sun screens on the widows, be an no-no? Any tips or tricks to boost ratings? Any thing I should or shouldn't wear? (I saw a video on dressing professional?) Are rubber mats an good investment? What are thoughts on dash cams? Smoking? And weapons?
> 
> Give me your wisdom, I want to be prepared


All you need to know is right here.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/advice-how-to-get-5-stars-avoid-1-stars.178931/page-30#post-2738955


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

getoutofmycar said:


> Prepare to be man handled by a bunch of drunken fools
> 
> If that pic is you and you are 21, your future as a cab driver looks pretty scary
> 
> ...


She reminds me of The Little Mermaid.


----------



## DenverRose (Jul 3, 2017)

BabyGirl96 said:


> Yes, 21 as of tomorrow
> 
> Never
> 
> ...


I am twenty-four and I am doing okay. We have saying about men but it is good advice. Man is like a dog in the streets. so friendly so scary so horny they will jump on you if you let them and they will stay off if you have loud voice. Maybe you like one so much but always a bad idea to take one home.


----------



## Frustrated Upstater (Jun 29, 2017)

Another noob here, also female.

Re airports, train and bus stations: Be sure Uber is allowed to drop off/pick up there before you go. We just got ridesharing here and Uber is not yet allowed at the Albany airport, though Lyft is. If a pax requests the airport, the Uber app should tell them this.

Stick to daylight hours at first. It's summer, so you should get a lot of pax going _to _bars, concerts, etc. Let someone else cart their drunken arses home.

Good luck and stay safe!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

BabyGirl96 said:


> So here is the deal, Im starting as an uber driver in thirty days. What should I buy for my car, have in my car before starting?


The only two essential pieces of equipment IMO:

Phone Mount and Dash Cam



> What are thoughts on dash cams?


Get one. Will lower your ratings if people notice it, but driving without one means there is no evidence as to what happens in an accident and false accusations can get you fired too.



> Smoking?


Nobody likes smoke, except the person smoking. Everyone else will downrate you for bad smell.



> And weapons?


Arm yourself with the best weapon you can. Keep it out of sight so Uber cannot retaliate against you, but easily accessible so that you can use it if needed. Avoid using it. When you do, you will be fired. Better to be fired than dead.


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

BabyGirl96 said:


> Scary? What about morning rides only? And I don't go out at night?


Nights are bad news, 99% of all my woes in 3 months of driving were after 10pm.
There are some scary people out there thinking Uber is a good target. Uber does zero to protect you and couldn't care less when you get knocked out of the game. Uber does in fact have a mortality rate, Google some of the things that have happened to Uber drivers, and think about how you could protect yourself against those situations. And think about if you really want to deal with this in the first place. You have to do all the preventative yourself. Literally, you are on your own at all times and Uber really really doesn't care.

That said, you can make some money and have some fun doing it if you like to drive and are a people person. You have to be hyper aware and super alert and on it at all times. It's kind of like playing a wild video game where you can't afford to get killed even once. So, really trust your intuition, don't do anything you don't even remotely kind of don't want to do, stick to the safest neighborhoods possible at the best times possible. In my area, it seems to be 7 a.m. to 11 a.m., then dead until 3 p.m. good till 7 or 8. Folks going to work or school are my kind of folks. Airport runs seem to be a good bet, people traveling to and from are usually grateful for the ride and not drunk and easier to deal with. Try to pick up only in the nicest of neighborhoods, and then just log off if you end up somewhere you don't feel super solid about. I log off all the time. If I drop somebody off in the neighborhood I consider sketch, I log off and I'm out of there. Keep the doors locked, drive away at the first sign of trouble, don't think twice about it just drive away. They can find another ride, if your gut tells you no, listen! Keep in mind, anybody but anybody can get on this platform. You don't want anybody but anybody sitting directly behind you in your car!

Take self-defense classes young lady and learn to get physical, not just for this job but for this world in general. The pepper gel seems to be the best one as it doesn't cause a cloud in your interior and dose you too if you have to use it. Dash cams are an absolute must, but don't throw tons of money at this gig as it's not going to pay much and they can deactivate you forever at any time for any reason, sucks as tho that does.
Not to mention the company seems to be spiraling towards imminent financial ruin.

They say Rideshare is one of the most dangerous jobs you can find, and decades ago taxi drivers were putting in big barriers in their vehicles separating them from these same people who Uber will be pinging you to pick up.

Approach with a great deal of caution.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

BabyGirl96 said:


> So here is the deal, Im starting as an uber driver in thirty days. What should I buy for my car, have in my car before starting? Also will having baby sun screens on the widows, be an no-no? Any tips or tricks to boost ratings? Any thing I should or shouldn't wear? (I saw a video on dressing professional?) Are rubber mats an good investment? What are thoughts on dash cams? Smoking? And weapons?
> 
> Give me your wisdom, I want to be prepared


My wisdom says that you don't exist. The Uber artificial intelligence is posting this stuff.



Trafficat said:


> The only two essential pieces of equipment IMO:
> 
> Phone Mount and Dash Cam
> 
> ...


Make sure it's a gun so you can fire first.


----------



## Tars Tarkas (Dec 30, 2016)

BabyGirl96 said:


> So here is the deal, Im starting as an uber driver in thirty days. What should I buy for my car, have in my car before starting? Also will having baby sun screens on the widows, be an no-no? Any tips or tricks to boost ratings? Any thing I should or shouldn't wear? (I saw a video on dressing professional?) Are rubber mats an good investment? What are thoughts on dash cams? Smoking? And weapons?
> 
> Give me your wisdom, I want to be prepared


You don't need good ratings. You need to avoid bad ratings. Don't chase 5-stars; just avoid 1-stars. A 5-star rating and $1.00 will get me large coffee at McDonald's (which costs $1). You don't care about good ratings. You care about bad ratings.

Mediocre is fine.

I've found that a _clean car_ and a pleasant attitude are enough. I've had many compliments on a clean car. They are sitting in _your _car. They feel flattered if it's clean, for the cleanliness of your car reflects on them and their worth.

If you drive in a dense city, _know _the city since the GPS won't be fast or accurate enough to keep you on track. If you drive in the suburbs or rural areas (as I do), relax and follow the GPS. I like to tell my passengers, "I'll follow Google Maps. If you see me doing something wrong, please let me know." They almost never have anything to say about it. Just follow the GPS route. If they don't like the route, they're very nice to tell me an alternative.

I will drop off in DC but _never _pickup in DC for that reason. I don't know DC well enough, and my GPS can't guide me well enough to not look stupid and waste time.

In about 1,000 rides, I've found _nobody's _asked for a charger or bottle water or a mint. 2 people asked for an AUX cable but didn't care that I didn't have one. Forget that stuff. You're not running a concession stand or airlines. They know this.

I HAVE found _negative _feedback from "driving unsafely." DO drive like your unreasonable and cranky grandmother is in the backseat. Easy, safe, and slow is the name of the game. People care more about how _safe _they feel in your car than in how much candy you make avaialable. You may think they're in a hurry and want to get to their destination quickly. No! They want to feel like you're getting them there in a reasonable amount of time and _safely_, sanely, in good hands. _ You're a stranger. Put them at ease._


Dress like you want people to think you're not a complete _slob_. Don't stink, don't wear cologne or perfume. Wear a real shirt with buttons, shave -- act like you're actually in public, _not _like at a job interview but that you might care what others think about you and your character and competence.
Talk if they _seem _to want to, otherwise, _*shut up.*_ _Most don't want to talk. _ I've had plenty of 45-minute rides without a word spoken. It's surprising but a relief how many passengers think I'm just some part of the machine. Keep it that way if you can. It makes navigating easier.
If you don't know where you're going at first, act as if you do. The GPS will eventually catch on and guide you. Nobody seems to complain about false starts.
On the other hand, when starting out and the GPS is confused, you can ask if you should go right or left. Most are quite willing to help you out of their neighborhoods. They know it's confusing.
If they say, "Turn left _*here*_," *turn left there*. Never say that the GPS said to to do something else. The rider is the boss. Do what they want if it makes sense or not. It's their route, not yours.
I _never _play music. Only drunks want me to. But as with drunks, find something they want to listen to and make it loud. They like it loud. And it ends up being quite *fun *sometimes! It can be like being the designated driver for you friends! Cranks it and play your favorite tunes. They don't care what it is. They just want the party to keep going.
Tipping is not yet in my area. _I've found no reason to go above-and-beyond in term so service._ Get them there safely, leave. Kissing ass will get you nothing.
In short, have a clean car, behave with a certain polite distance, not very friendly, respectful, assume you're not friends since you aren't and they don't think you are. Take them as accurately as you can to where they're going. Drive like they are your aged grandmosther with exaggerated safety, and don't talk if they don't want to. Expect a perfunctory thanks and no tip for helping them in any other way.

Especially the rich ones. They never tip.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

El Cemento said:


> Not to mention the company seems to be spiraling towards imminent financial ruin.


I just read the news that one of the original investor firms are dumping their shares!


----------



## popcollar2014 (Nov 15, 2016)

Top things, (1) Clean Car, (2) Know your city & (3) Navagation


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Learn to screen your pax. There's loads of sketchy people out there, and seems to be getting worse. The worse are the Trojan horses...they seem ok at first, then their attitude surfaces. 

Wolves in sheep's clothing.

Stay aware!


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

If someone sets off your spidey sense before getting in the car, cancel and drive on. Keep your door locked until you talk to them, ALWAYS.

Once they're in your car it's too late. Don't be afraid to be a jerk, your safety depends on it. This is ESPECIALLY true for a girl, sad but true.

Be safe, dashcam and have a plan for everything that can go wrong. Not trying to scare you, but naïveté gets people hurt or killed.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Lol at you bums posting about ratings. 

She's a 21 yr old female that speaks English on uber. Ratings are the least of her concerns. Ditto on having to even work on getting tips.

Get a job as a waitresses or bartender. Way More Money.


----------

